# Requirements for a new tank



## ninadkuchekar (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum, however, not new to the community. I will be getting a 6*2*2 ft tank for CA cichlids in about 2 weeks. Planning to keep, 2synspilum,3hartwegi's and a regani in it. Could you please help me with what kind of filtration and heating system I will require? Also I am planning to install a white+yellow LED's fixture for this. Will this be alright?
My dilemma with the filtration is whether to go for 2 Eheim 2217 or a single pro series model. I already have a eheim 300W, is that enough or more is required?
This is the first time I am keeping CA cichlids, well I had t. meeki before but they are fairly easy to keep, so need a bit of a push.
Also, are the fish alright? should I add more or this is enough? :-?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

300 watt heater is what I use on the same tank. Works fine.

Eheim 2217 pumps 265 gallons per hour, and a bit less than that when filled with media. That gives you approx 500 gph. This isn't bad, but CA fish(or just cichlids in general) are messy type fish that eat a lot. I over filter, but that's just me. You'd be fine with juveniles and the 2217s, but you'd need to upgrade soon. Also, you may not get proper surface agitation across a 6' tank with 2 of these filters.

You have chosen 3 of the Vieja type species. I would think that a pair of any of those species would be too much for the others. I think you should stock a single of each or choose your favorite and build the tank around a pair of that species.

For example-
If going with your proposed plan, buy 6 juveniles of each and let them grow up together. Remove outcasts/bullied fish as the tank progresses. You may end up having to settle with just a single pair of one species because of how aggressive they can get. Or a lone fish of each species. Hartwegi is probably the most aggressive fish on your list. Regani shows best when the most dominant in their tank, which may not be the case here.

If choosing one of these species as your centerpiece, buy 6 juveniles and let them grow up together. Stock with a group of juveniles of something like a Thorichthys species or Astatheros or Cryptheros. As time progresses, remove outcasts/bullied fish. Once a pair forms of your centerpiece fish, remove the extras. So you'll end up with a pair of Vieja type fish and a colony of Thorichthys, etc. From your list I would choose synspilum(now recognized as Paraneetroplus melanurus) for this option.

Either way, having an extra tank for holding removed fish will be vital.

Hope this makes sense. It's early in the morning...


----------



## ninadkuchekar (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Iggy!
That's some real good info and precise. The plan that mentioned is the exact thing one of my friend did; he got juveniles couple of months back and now that they are starting to grow, he plans to keep only some of them and give away the others. The largest from the group is the synspilum about 4" and the regani also about the same size. The synspilums(or paraneetroplus melanurus ) were showing pairing behavior with him and he has no interest in breeding so I will be getting those.
Will this work out, since they are a bit grown out, will they be alright in my tank? Eventually, I will be adding a group of t.meeki to the tank.
I am also adding a 2012 on the opposite side for surface agitation, will this work out or is there any other way?

Thanks again for the response! :thumb: ...oh and good morning!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm awake now...

Every tank is different so there is no guarantee. I'd move forward with your plan. Provide plenty of cover with driftwood, rockwork, etc. Line of sight breaks will be key. Sand would be the best substrate. If you could introduce all the fish at the same time, including the Meeki, that would be best. Monitor closely, as I'm sure you will.

Regarding the filtration-
I run 2 Fluval FX6 filters on the same size tank as yours. And approximately 1000 gph on another 6' tank. You'll have to experiment. If you have not bought the 2217s yet, I'd urge you to go bigger. If you already have them, take a look at a big HOB like an AC110. Powerful filter that moves a ton of water and easy on the wallet.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Iggy pretty much covered all the bases with sound advice.

I'd aim for a bit more filtration as well if you haven't already bought the Eheims. You could probably get away with them while the fish are young but may run into problems when they mature. In my 6ft CA tank I have a Marineland C530 and AC110. That equates to roughly 1000gph (most likely less). I also have a power head in the far right corner to help with water flow and do weekly water changes.

Iggy's suggestion of adding an AC110 is a good one. They are relatively cheap filters that move a ton of water and are easy to maintain.

Good luck!


----------



## ninadkuchekar (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks to both of you for the advice. I agree on the keeping the filtration a bit more than required and will try to look for suitable alternatives. I don't know if I will be able to find a good HOB filter here in India, but I am traveling to Chicago next month so hopefully I will be able to find there.
Also, could you please suggest what food varieties I could feed them? I have foodsticks, sinking excel, biogold+ and tubifex worms from Hikari and planning on getting the Southern Delight once I travel there.

Thanks again!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I go easy on the tubifex as your fish are largely herbivorous. I believe Southern Delight may need to be ordered as it's not common. I live in the Chicagoland and have never seen it available.


----------



## ninadkuchekar (Sep 17, 2014)

I am dropping tubifex then, and stick to Hikari Cichlid food. I will order SD on Amazon, will be staying close to O'hare for 4weeks. Where is Chicagoland? Any nice aquarium stores I could visit around? Last time I happened to visit Shedd aquarium,..awesome experience!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The Shedd is awesome!

Chicagoland is a term to describe the cities and suburbs that surround the city.

There's a place west of Ohare that has some huge display tanks and some hard to find fish. I'll PM you the info...


----------



## ninadkuchekar (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks again!


----------

